# Pesseries - vagina or anal?



## molly5 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry to ask girls - but is there a higher sucess rate by placing these pesseries vaginally as apposed to anally? I've also opted for the back passage, and never tried vaginally - so wondering if anyone has had success this way?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have a read of the boards you'll see yours is a fairly frequently asked question...try using the search tool & have a read of previous threads.

There is little to no difference re success rates regards whether pessaries are used front or back.....it's whatever you feel most comfortable with.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
Just though i'd add i've had BFP's from the front way & the back way   it really makes no difference   xx


----------

